# Rubber boots



## George Gravier (Oct 28, 1999)

Whats going on guys, well my alpha burlys I have had for about 5 seasons got a big gash in them today tromping around the chick and its time for another set, I love the burlys but was wondering if anyone has experience with the Bog boot company? I have read only a few reviews online and it seems people like their product, the burlys I wear are the non insulated and they are plenty warm for hunting around here but I was interested in the Bog mossy oak 1000 or something like that, any info appreciated. 
Derrick if your reading this good luck tomm, I had one under my stand for about 10 minutes, but too dark to shoot, heard lots of turkeys...geo


----------



## 10NKO (Aug 1, 2010)

Too bad about the boots. . . but, did you see anything at the Chick? I was there today and only saw squirrels.


----------



## George Gravier (Oct 28, 1999)

No didnt see any at chick, was at the swamp last night heard a buck grunting but never seen it, im liking it out there..


----------



## map120277 (Jul 17, 2008)

XtraTuf boots are hard to beat, the only downfall for hunters is they are not camo.
http://www.xtratufboots.com/Pages/default.aspx


----------



## George Gravier (Oct 28, 1999)

Thanks map, I went ahead and ordered another set of burlys, I love them things..


----------

